# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشجویان و فارغ التحصیلان کامپیوتر بیاین داخل لطفا می تونید به امثال من کمک کنین

## etefagh

به نام حضرت دوست
سلام!!!!
این مطلبو برا این زدم که دوستانی که در رشته ماپیوتر تحصیل کردن بیان داخل و نظراتشونو و تجربیاتشونو و کارهایی که اگه الان برمیگشتن به ترم اول می کردن برا ما  به اشتراک بزارن
چندتا سوال خودم
برای این رشته حتما نیازی به لپتاپ هست یا یه کامپیوتر رومیزی هم کار راهبندازه و اگه هست در چه حدود  قیمتی و قدرتی
کدوم یک از زبان بهتره یادگیریم و کدومو یاد میگیریم در دانشگاه
یکمم راجع زمینه های کاری برامون کاش بگن
ضمنا دروس پایه مث ریاضی و ..... چه قدر باید جدی گرفت ایا قسمت خاصی مدنظره
مهارتایی هم که بهتره یادبگیری یعنی کارایی بیشتری داره بگین
و اینکه کدوم دروس بهتر جدی گرفته بشه
راستی سال قبل گرایش های کامپیوتر ادغام شدن خواستم بدونم انتخاب گرایش به ارشد موکول شده یا در ترم های بالاتر انجام میشه
با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## M.reza1377

اینا سوال منم هست :/

----------


## a.h

آ پ

----------


## imaginedragon

سلام ... سعی کن دروس تخصصی ترم اول و دوم رو جدی بگیری چون اکثرن بچه ها  این درسارو میفتن ( مثل ریاضی 1 و 2 ، فیزیک ، معادلات و...) 
حتما به  کامپیوتر نیاز پیدا میکنی و اگر لپ تاپ داشته باشی دیگه چه بهتر چون میتونی  تو کلاس هم استفاده کنی من پیشنهادم اینه که لپ تاپ بگیری تا 2 تومن هم  میتونی یه چیز متوسط خوب بگیری ...
در دانشگاه برای برنامه نویسی مقدماتی زبان سی یا سی شارپ و برای برنامه سازی پیشرفته جاوا رو یاد میگیرید.
زمینه  های کاری هم تقریبا طیف بزرگیو شامل میشه چون تقریبا همه چی الان به  کامپیوتر یه ربطی پیدا میکنه و همینطور خود کامپیوتر هم شاخه های زیادی  داره .
بیس کامیپوتر ریاضیات هست به نظرم خوب یادش بگیرید به هر حال میخواید مهندس جامعه بشید و یه مهندس باید بیس ریاضیش قوی باشه .
میتونید  یکی از شاخه های کامپیوتر و انتخاب کنید و خودتون رو توش تقویت کنید مثلا  برنامه نویسی یا طراحی سایت یا کار با نرم افزار های مختلف یا شبکه
دروسی که باید جدی تلقی بشه بیشتر دروس اختصاصیتون ولی دروس پایه رو هم خیلی اهمیت بدید که پاس بشید .

----------


## etefagh

ممنون از دوستان 
و عذرخواهی اگه دو تا موضوع شد

----------


## etefagh

بالا

----------


## etefagh

بالا

----------


## va6hid

برای گرایش 4  5 ترم میخونید بعدش تعیین گرایش میکنید.

----------


## etefagh

خب من فهمیدم که دروس ترم اول اهمیت داره چون پیشنیازم هست پاس نشه فک کنم به مشکل بخوریم درسته؟
این طورم که من شنیدم قرار نیست تو دانشگاه همه چی یاد بدن بهمون پس باید فعالیت خارج از دانشگاه داشته باشیم
حالا سوال درسا رو با جزوه پاس کنیم بره یا اونام بخونیم و از فعالیت خارج کم کنیم
دوستان رشتم که معلومه شهر خودمم قبول میشم به نظرتون لپتاپ بگیرم یا نه چون سیستمم خوبه و قطعا ارتقاشم می دم چه لپتاپ بگیرم یا نه
دوستان کامپیوتر یکی از رشته های پرطرفداره لطفا کمک بدین

----------


## behzad021

تقاضا دارم این تاپیک بیشتر شرح و بست داده بشه چون منم رشته کامپیوترو انتخاب کردم و چندروزه مردد شدم چون خیلی بد میگن در مورد آینده کاری این رشته و این که دروسش چجوریه خیلی سخته؟من ریاضیات رو دوست دارم ولی مباحث مربوط به نظریه اعداد اصلا تو مخم نرفت تو دبیرستان

----------


## imaginedragon

> خب من فهمیدم که دروس ترم اول اهمیت داره چون پیشنیازم هست پاس نشه فک کنم به مشکل بخوریم درسته؟
> این طورم که من شنیدم قرار نیست تو دانشگاه همه چی یاد بدن بهمون پس باید فعالیت خارج از دانشگاه داشته باشیم
> حالا سوال درسا رو با جزوه پاس کنیم بره یا اونام بخونیم و از فعالیت خارج کم کنیم
> دوستان رشتم که معلومه شهر خودمم قبول میشم به نظرتون لپتاپ بگیرم یا نه چون سیستمم خوبه و قطعا ارتقاشم می دم چه لپتاپ بگیرم یا نه
> دوستان کامپیوتر یکی از رشته های پرطرفداره لطفا کمک بدین


پاس نکنی به مشکل فجیعی برنمیخوری فقط اینکه ممکنه طول مدت تحصیلت بیشتر شه یا مجبور شی فشرده تر برداری وگرنه الان دیگه کمتر کسی تو کامپیوتر 8 ترمه تموم میکنه 
درسارم به نظرم اگر سوالا از جزوه میاد همون جزوه ای بخون ولی جوری که نمره خوب بیاری اینارم معمولا خود استاده میگه که از رو چی بخونی که نمره بهتری بگیری. 
به نظرم لپ تاپ بگیر حتی شده یه مدل ساده و ارزون چون اون کاری که شما میکنی نیاز به سخت افزار خیلی قوی و اینا نداره ولی برا خودت بهتر میشه چون مثلا شاید بخوای ببریش سر کلاس برنامه نویسی .

----------


## imaginedragon

> تقاضا دارم این تاپیک بیشتر شرح و بست داده بشه چون منم رشته کامپیوترو انتخاب کردم و چندروزه مردد شدم چون خیلی بد میگن در مورد آینده کاری این رشته و این که دروسش چجوریه خیلی سخته؟من ریاضیات رو دوست دارم ولی مباحث مربوط به نظریه اعداد اصلا تو مخم نرفت تو دبیرستان


این رشته یکی از بهترین و کاربردی ترین رشته هاست . اکثر استخدامیا برای این رشتس . این رشته شاخه های گوناگون داره که فقط شامل برنامه نویسی نیست و بالاخره هر جایی نیاز به یه شخص مسلط به کامپیوتر هست . در مورد اپلای و ادامه تحصیل در کشور های دیگه هم همیشه تقاضا برای رشته کامپیوتر از همه رشته ها بالاتره و شانس کسایی که این رشته رو انتخاب میکنن به نسبت بقیه رشته ها به شدت بالاتره مثلا برای کانادا رشته کامپیوتر بالاترین امتیازو برای برنامه مهاجرتیش به خودش اختصاص داده . 
تو این رشته ریاضی گسسته میخونید ولی این مبحث نظریه اعداد همون طور که میدونی فقط نظریس تو درسای ما هم نیست باقی ریاضیات هم با رشته های فنی مهندسی مشترکه

----------


## amir1999

ببخشید برای مهندس مکانیک یه لپ تاپ خوب معرفی میکنید؟؟؟

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.اگه سیستم رومیزی داری فعلا برات کفایت میکنه اگه شهر خودتی.در مورد گرایش هم شبکه از همه اش بهتره.اما اما اما اگه بلد باشی.طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی هم خوبه ولی ذهن پویا وفعال میخواد.کشورهای دیگه هم با ایران مقایسه نکن مثلا کانادا که میگین کامپیوتر توش اوله.وجدانن اموزش اونا رو با اموزش ایران مقایسه میکنی.توی این رشته فعلا برنامه نویس رو اگه بلد باشی امیدی هست که برای خودت کار کنی وگرنه نباید دلت به استخدامی خوش باشه.چون اگه هم باشه مال از ما بهترون.اینم که نوشتم به کسی بر نخوره.این واقعیته.فقط هر چیزی که انتخاب کردیخودت ادمه اش بده توی دانشگاه یه چارچوب میگن میگن بخون.تو میخونی و پاس میکنی.اما اخر سر میبینی توی بازار کار هیچی نمیدونی چون تیوری با عملی زمین تا اسمون فرق داره.امیداورم موفق باشی.

----------


## etefagh

ممنون از دوستان به نظرم برا هر رشته باید از این طور پستا باشه که البته اسپم مث همین پست خودم نداشته میشه خوشحال میشیم دوستان تجربیات خودشونو بگن
من شنیدم برای شروع برنامه نویسی پایتون خوبه؟؟

----------


## sara-ph

> ممنون از دوستان به نظرم برا هر رشته باید از این طور پستا باشه که البته اسپم مث همین پست خودم نداشته میشه خوشحال میشیم دوستان تجربیات خودشونو بگن
> من شنیدم برای شروع برنامه نویسی پایتون خوبه؟؟


منم میرم کامپیوتر  :Yahoo (1): 
من پرس و جو زیاد کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که برای اول کار و راه افتادن، CSS و html  مناسبه، البته اینارو به عنوان زبان نمی‌شناسن ولی برای آشنایی اولیه بهتره

CSS و html مربوط میشه به طراحی سایت

----------


## pouryamorovati

دوستان با تجربه لطفا جواب بدن 

درامد یه فارغ التحصیل شریف کامپیوتر تو ایران و خارج به چه صورته؟

کیا رو در این زمینه میشناسید؟؟؟

----------


## behzad021

> این رشته یکی از بهترین و کاربردی ترین رشته هاست . اکثر استخدامیا برای این رشتس . این رشته شاخه های گوناگون داره که فقط شامل برنامه نویسی نیست و بالاخره هر جایی نیاز به یه شخص مسلط به کامپیوتر هست . در مورد اپلای و ادامه تحصیل در کشور های دیگه هم همیشه تقاضا برای رشته کامپیوتر از همه رشته ها بالاتره و شانس کسایی که این رشته رو انتخاب میکنن به نسبت بقیه رشته ها به شدت بالاتره مثلا برای کانادا رشته کامپیوتر بالاترین امتیازو برای برنامه مهاجرتیش به خودش اختصاص داده . 
> تو این رشته ریاضی گسسته میخونید ولی این مبحث نظریه اعداد همون طور که میدونی فقط نظریس تو درسای ما هم نیست باقی ریاضیات هم با رشته های فنی مهندسی مشترکه


پس یعنی مشکلی نیست؟
چه مباحث دیگه ای از گسسته هست تو این رشته؟

----------


## TAT

گسسته پاییه کامپیوتره 
جدیش بگیر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gigabyte2052

> به نام حضرت دوست
> سلام!!!!
> این مطلبو برا این زدم که دوستانی که در رشته ماپیوتر تحصیل کردن بیان داخل و نظراتشونو و تجربیاتشونو و کارهایی که اگه الان برمیگشتن به ترم اول می کردن برا ما  به اشتراک بزارن
> چندتا سوال خودم
> برای این رشته حتما نیازی به لپتاپ هست یا یه کامپیوتر رومیزی هم کار راهبندازه و اگه هست در چه حدود  قیمتی و قدرتی
> کدوم یک از زبان بهتره یادگیریم و کدومو یاد میگیریم در دانشگاه
> یکمم راجع زمینه های کاری برامون کاش بگن
> ضمنا دروس پایه مث ریاضی و ..... چه قدر باید جدی گرفت ایا قسمت خاصی مدنظره
> مهارتایی هم که بهتره یادبگیری یعنی کارایی بیشتری داره بگین
> ...


سلام من دانشجوی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزارم 
رشته کامپیوتر رشته بسیار پویایه و بسیاری از وابستگی ها استخدامی و غیره رو نداره شما میتونید برای خودتون کار کنید یا شروع به راه اندازی کسب و کار انلاین مثل همین های که صدا کرده (دیجی کالا - اسنپ ) ... کنید  برای این رشته شاید توی دانشگاه خیلی کامپیوتر لازم نباشه یا خود سایت دانشگاه داره اما شما لازم داری حداقل یک دستگاه کامپیوتر حالا به هر نحوی توی دانشگاه زبان برنامه نویسی تدریس نمیشه به صورت جدی و جامع و شامل بیشتر مباحث تئوریک و بنیادی علوم کامپیوتره تدریس میشه نه کاربردی و عملی
شما خودتون باید دنبال یادگیری زبان برنامه نویسی باشید میتونید از همین سایت های مثل فرانش یا فرادرس فیلم های اموزشی دانلود کنید نگاه کنید یا پارس کلیک  اینکه چه زبانی رو شروع کنید برای یادگیری و بهتره همون ترم اول هم که رفتید شروع کنید یاد گرفتن بستگی به خودتون داره  اگر میخواید برنامه نویس تلفن های هوشمند بشید 
برای اندروید  = جاوا و اندروید استودیو رو باید کار کنید
برای ای او اس = سویفت و ایکس کد(دستگاه مک لازم دارید یا شبیه ساز در ویندوز)
برای برنامه نویسی وب = یک سری اصول پایه و زبان های مارکاپی (HTML) +CSS +JS+Jquery+bootstrap  و یک زبان برنامه نویسی اصلی میتونه یکی از این ها باشه = PHP /Node js/Python/ruby/... و غیره   
بهتره یکی از تخصص های بالارو انتخاب کنید و توش تا اخر به پیش برید برای هرکدوم از تخصص های بالا بیش از چندین زبان و راه وجود داره اما زبان اصلی اندریود جاوا و زبان اصلی ای او اس هم سویفت ولی برای وب به اینگونه نیست و میتونید دستتون بازه انتخاب کنید اگر ساده میخواید و اینده ندار = php   
اگر دنبال زبان تازه و اینده دار و البته نسبتا سخت هستید = NOde js express 
چندین جا سرچ کنید تحقیق کنید مطمنا به نتایج خوبی میرسید چند نمونه سایت خوب رو براتون ضمیمه میکنم
roocket.ir   =>php
faranesh.com
parsclick.net
faradars.org
http://welearn.site/


در کل دانشگاه چیز کاربردی یاد نمیده شما باید دنبالش باشی اگر میخوای یک متخصص بشی توی رشته خودت نیاز شدیدی به برنامه نویس تو کشور احساس میشه اگر بتونید 2-3سال با هرپایه ای توی یکی از تخصص های بالا حرفه ای بشید درامد و حقوق بالای 6-30 میلیون قابل پیشبینیه
در مورد گرایش خیر شما همون اول وارد میشید قبلا ها گرایش سخت افزار و نرم افزار بود الان اطلاع ندارم اما گرایشات ارشد تا جایی که اطلاع دارم شامل هوش مصنوعی - معماری کامپیوتر -نرمافزار - امنیت شبکه  هست 
سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم .

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> ممنون از دوستان به نظرم برا هر رشته باید از این طور پستا باشه که البته اسپم مث همین پست خودم نداشته میشه خوشحال میشیم دوستان تجربیات خودشونو بگن
> من شنیدم برای شروع برنامه نویسی پایتون خوبه؟؟


دوست عزیز برای شروع به شدتcرو پیشنهاد می کنم.(++cنه هاااا)درست یکمی در آغاز سختی می کشین و مخ تون ممکنه هنگ کنه اما بعد این زبان که خودش بسیارررررر کاربردی هس می تونین سایر زبان ها رو عین هلووو یاد بگیرین.درواقع cدیدگاه الگوریتیمی لازم و پایه و اساس مفهوم برنامه نویسی رو یاد میده
برای شروع هم اگه به دبیر خوب دسترسی دارین که برین کلاس اگرم به فکرصرفه جویی هزینه و وقت هستین و به دبیر دسترسی ندارین می تونین با فیلم های فرادرس شروع کنین(برای شروع سراغ کتاب به خصوص کتاب های جعفرنژاد قمی نرین که هنگ می کنین و از کل برنامه نویسی متنفر میشین)
درضمن در آغاز صبور باشین و هرموقع که که دیدین هنگ می کنین یه استراحت درست حسابی بکنین
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## arman4133

دوستان دبیر خصوصی بهتره یا ویدیو های اموزشی؟

----------


## mostafa181

> دوستان دبیر خصوصی بهتره یا ویدیو های اموزشی؟


بستگی به خودت داره من با کتاب راحت ترم مخصوصا کتاب های انگلیسی دایتل که خیلی خیلی کامله

----------


## etefagh

تشکر از دوستان
ممنون که تجاربی رو که باید براش هزینه بدیم در اختیارمون می زارید

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.برای برنامه نویسی پایتون میگن راحته(از برنامه نویسی متنفرم) اما شبکه رو اگه میخوای یاد بگیری کتاب های هنرستان رو دانلودکن.کتاب شبکه رو.خوبه.بعدش هم اروم اروم جلو برو.اگه میخوایذحرفه ای باشه ای.باید ccna و ......اولش هم همون کتاب هنرستان رو گرفتی.ببین ازش خوشت میاد یا نه.یه چیز دیگه اینه اگه اگه اگه میخوای الان لینوکس(مال دستورات) اونم حرفه ای باشید که عالیه.واقعا بلد باشی.لینوکس خوبه به کارت میاید(برای سرور) .(هرچند خودم دیگه از کامپیوتر خوشم نمیاد.دلیلش ه اینه تنونستنم ازش پول دربیارم.واقعیت تلخیه.اینهمه بخونی اما اخرش ......)سرتون هم درد اوردم.موفق باشین.اها پشتکار هم یادت نره.خیلی ها دوست دارن ادم هیچی ندونه.تنها وقتی میتونی موفق باشی که پشتکار(تلاش تلاش تلاش)داشته باشی.

----------


## behzad021

دوستان من تا الان یه چیزی رو کاااملا شیرفهم شدم :Yahoo (1): اینکه تو دانشگاه عملا هیچی یاد نمیگیریم و با تکیه با دانشگاه هیچی نمیشیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
پس برای چی میریم دانشگاه مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونیم و خودمونو الاف میکنیم؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
و اینکه همه دوستان به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که خود دانش آموز باید پیگیر باشه و خودش یاد بگیره...
الان سوال من اینه که برای اینکه تو این کار خبره شیم باید از چی شروع کنیم و چجوری ادامه بدیم؟
بریم کلاس خصوصی یا فیلمای آموزشی یا کتاب؟
همین سوال رو هم درمورد تقویت زبان انگلیسی هم دارم.

ممنون

----------


## hamlo

> دوستان من تا الان یه چیزی رو کاااملا شیرفهم شدماینکه تو دانشگاه عملا هیچی یاد نمیگیریم و با تکیه با دانشگاه هیچی نمیشیم
> پس برای چی میریم دانشگاه مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونیم و خودمونو الاف میکنیم؟؟
> و اینکه همه دوستان به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که خود دانش آموز باید پیگیر باشه و خودش یاد بگیره...
> الان سوال من اینه که برای اینکه تو این کار خبره شیم باید از چی شروع کنیم و چجوری ادامه بدیم؟
> بریم کلاس خصوصی یا فیلمای آموزشی یا کتاب؟
> همین سوال رو هم درمورد تقویت زبان انگلیسی هم دارم.
> 
> ممنون


من 3 سال نرم افزار امیرکبیر خوندم
به جواب سوالت که چرا باید دانشگاه بریم و درس بخونیم نرسیدم ( فاز منفی نگیر لطفا حقیقته )
علاوه بر اون مسیرمو پیدا کرده بودم و دلیلی بر ادامه ی کار با دانشگاه و درس نبود ( من تجارت الکترونیک فعالیت می کنم )
پس از دانشگاه امیرکبیر انصراف دادم و مسیر خودمو پیش گرفتم و روز به روز با وقت بیشتری که روی علاقم میزاشتم
به موفقیت های بیشتری می رسیدم
اما من هم اولش بلد نبودم.. و کارم رو با آموزش های ویدیویی شروع کردم و بسیار راضی ام
فرق ویدیو و کتاب با کلاس خصوصی یک چیز مهمه
اونم این که شما کلاس که بری دوره اش تموم بشه دیگه استاد در دسترست نیست
اما فیلم آموزشی و کتاب ساعت 4 صبح هم در دسترسته اگه بخوای ازش استفاده کنی و یاد اوری کنی
یا مشکلی داشته باشی
موفق باشی
تبریک میگم ورودت به دنیای کامپیوتر رو

----------


## hamlo

آهان راستی جا موند
از چی شروع کنی و با چی ادامه بدی

مهم ترین چیز اینه علاقت رو بشناسی و سمت اون حرکت کنی
نسبت به همون دیدگاه میگیری و حتی می تونی دنیا روعوض کنی
هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست
نظرات ما فقط نظرات ماست مبتنی بر تحقیقات و عملیات و علایق ما
پس خودت مسیرت رو بشناس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sagad1369

دانشگاه چه خوشت بیاد چه خوشت نیاد همین جوریه برای بعضی خوبه برای بعضی ن.اگه میخوای شروع کنی pdf میتونی گیر بیاری بخونی.فیلم اموزشی هم خوبه.اینها به شرطی خوبه که پیگیر باشی.نه اینکه شش ماه یک سال کار کنی دوباره بری یه شاخه دیگه.خود کاپیوتر زیرشاخه هاش فراوانه.توی ایران همه شرکت ها میخوان طرف خدای کاپیوتر باشه (از همه چیز بلد باشه )بعد استخدام کنند.اما این اشتباه(نظر شخصی :پس کار اموزی یا کارورزی به درد چه میخوره)طرف از دانشگاه میاد بیرون فکر میکنه خیلی بلده(خودم اینجوری بودم)اما واقیعت یه چیز دیگه است.نمیگم دانشگاه بده اما چیز خاصی نشون ادم نمیدن.فقط به فکر اینن پول در بیارن.باید خودت یاد بگیر.ببین خوشت از چه چیز کامیوتر میاد.برنامه نویسی،شبکه،طراحی سایت و......الکیه هم بیرون دنبال مدرک نباش.نمیگم بده امادققط موقعی به کار میاد که استخدامی دولتی باشه نشون بدی بعدش استخدام .زیاد هم پیگیر نمیشن که طرف واقعا بلده از کامپیوتر ،چیزی سرش میشه.اما اما شرکت خصوصی واقعا ادم کاربلد میخوان.متاسفانه توی جامعه بیشتر از نوع الکیه مدرک گرفته هستیم.برنامه نویسی یا طراحی سایت اینش خویه برای خودت کار میکنی.الان میتونی برنامه برای اندروید بنویسی اینم روی بورسه.فقط فقط به باید پیگیر و تلاش کنی.شبکه هم خوبه یاید یه کاراموزی یا کارورزی کنی که یاد بگیری.که متاسفانه چیری نشان ادم نمیدن.باید کار بدزدی.(اصطلاحه).موفق باشی

----------


## etefagh

استدعا دارم ادامه بدن دوستان اگه چیزی راجع شاخه ها دارن بگن
برنامه نویسی
طراحی سایت که اگه اشتباه نکنم اونم یه جورایی ربط پیدا می کنه به برنامه نویسی
شبکه 
و..؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟
کدوم آینده بهتری داره و مفیده برا جامعه(برا بعضیا مهمه)؟؟ اینم در نظر بگیریم که مثلا تلگرام اومد تاثیری رو برنامه نویسای تحت وب نزاشت ترجیحا خود دوستانی که تاثیرشو عینه دیدن بگن شاید برعکس باشه شاید بی تاثیر
و شاخه دیگه ای نداریم؟ 
مثلا چیزایی مربوط به سخت افزار و.... 
دوستان یه مسیر می تونن پیشنهاد بدن به ما مثلا برا برنامه نویسی
اول فلان بعد فلان و.... 
یا برا شبکه
ضمنا بگید کدوم از این شاخه ها دورکاری بیشتری داره؟ 
یکمم راجع ‌‌شبکه کاش توضیح بدن بازار کار و زمینه ها و.... 
تشکر از همه

----------


## hamlo

> استدعا دارم ادامه بدن دوستان اگه چیزی راجع شاخه ها دارن بگن
> برنامه نویسی
> طراحی سایت که اگه اشتباه نکنم اونم یه جورایی ربط پیدا می کنه به برنامه نویسی
> شبکه 
> و..؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟
> کدوم آینده بهتری داره و مفیده برا جامعه(برا بعضیا مهمه)؟؟ اینم در نظر بگیریم که مثلا تلگرام اومد تاثیری رو برنامه نویسای تحت وب نزاشت ترجیحا خود دوستانی که تاثیرشو عینه دیدن بگن شاید برعکس باشه شاید بی تاثیر
> و شاخه دیگه ای نداریم؟ 
> مثلا چیزایی مربوط به سخت افزار و.... 
> دوستان یه مسیر می تونن پیشنهاد بدن به ما مثلا برا برنامه نویسی
> ...


من در مورد تخصصای خودم صحبت میکنم 
10 سال پیش اکثرا کامپیوتر رو میزی داشتن 
و بعد تبدیل شد به لپ تاپ
الان همه چیز داره تبدیل میشه به گوشی
جست و جو ها از طریق گوشی انجام میشه ( طبق آمار گوگل بیش از 2 برابر دیوایس های دیگه حتی لپ تاپ )
آینده در حال کوچک کردن و راحت تر کردن این سرویسه
پس قطعا برنامه نویسی دیوایس های گوشی حداقل تا 5 سال اینده ( اگر دیوایس های جدیدی معرفی نشن ) روی بورس خواهند بود
جدای از اون دورکاری در رشته های طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی موجوده در مورد شبکه اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی بیشتر حضوریه
تلگرام هم باعث inline view کردن لینک ها شد
همینطور با تاسیس کانال ها خوراکِ سایت های غیر تخصصی رو کم تر کرد. ( در ایران البته با اینکه زیاد محسوس نبود ولی کم کم بیشتر میشه )
برنامه نویسی شخصا برای دیوایس های Apple پیشنهاد می کنم که نیازمند داشتن یک سیستم عامل مکینتاش ( و طبیعتا لپ تاپ مک ) هست
درامدش از اندروید بیشتره و همینطور کمتر میشه با اپ ساز ها حرفه ای ios ساخت


در نهایت یه چیز مهم بگم
مهم این نیست که برنامه نویس باشین چون یه برنامه نویس نهایتا بتونه ماهی 3-4 تومن کسب کنه ( فشار کاری زیادی داره )
مهم اینه شما ایده دهنده باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
برنامه نویس اپ شدن یک ریسک به حساب میاد با وجود رشد اپ ساز هایی مثل خود اپ ساز و غیره...

در هر صورت برنامه نویس در ایران کمترین حقوق رو نسبت به سختی کارش دریافت می کنه
سعی کنید صاحب ایده باشید
و مسیرتون رو بشناسید
ببینید به چی علاقه دارید ( که اینم با توصیه ما پیرمردا بدست نمیاد )
و بعد در اون مسیر خودتون رو وقف کار کنید.

----------


## etefagh

بالابالابالاتر

----------


## etefagh

بالابالابالاتر

----------

